# Husqvarna 924HVX FUEL SHUTOFF VALVE



## appkhi (Dec 11, 2017)

Can someone help me please. I start the snowblower it start but die ..... I wait for few minutes do the same thing it did not stay engine alive.....Initially engine was alive for few minute and then die now duration is very short after few seconds it die.... I thought this might be fuel valve shutoff but I do not see any shutoff valve I see there is hole but there is no knob to shut on or off.....Do you suggest any solution where to check why engine is dying?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

It could be that a vacuum is being created in the Fuel Tank . . . . loosen the Gas Cap and see if it still stalls.

If so, the vent in the Gas Cap is clogged (or frozen shut); and needs to be cleared.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

appkhi said:


> Can someone help me please. I start the snowblower it start but die ..... I wait for few minutes do the same thing it did not stay engine alive.....Initially engine was alive for few minute and then die now duration is very short after few seconds it die.... I thought this might be fuel valve shutoff but I do not see any shutoff valve I see there is hole but there is no knob to shut on or off.....Do you suggest any solution where to check why engine is dying?


I've seen the 924 with both Briggs and LCT engines. Which one do you have?


----------



## appkhi (Dec 11, 2017)

This one have briggs & stratton engine


----------

